# Anyone else have success with Paxil?



## nin3232 (Oct 4, 2008)

Paxil isn't a wonder drug, but I notice I find it easier to face my social anxiety/fears head on. Like before taking Paxil I couldn't look someone in the eyes without feeling panic and nervousness. Now I'm a little calmer doing it and I'm slowly improving. I'm still in the early stages of recovery, but I think I'm headed in the right direction. Before Paxil I was soooooooooo nervous and anxious I could barely talk to someone for 5 seconds without feeling the urge to run away from it all. Has anyone else had success with Paxil?


----------



## crossfadex (May 17, 2008)

started it less than a week ago. i'll keep you posted. nothing really yet.

Noca seems to like it


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I was on paxil for a year in high school. Helped my SA a little but did not eliminate it. I was able to do a presentation and ask a girl to prom because of it though. I ended up quitting it because it had so many side effects and mainly I just felt numb to everything, like a zombie. I didn't feel enjoyment for anything and almost felt depressed. I've heard that antidepressants like Paxil can actually make you depressed if your body chemistry is wrong for it.


----------



## nin3232 (Oct 4, 2008)

Yeah, I notice I tend to get depressed very easily if I'm by myself for a long time. Before I took Paxil, I could be by myself for weeks and be perfectly fine staying inside all day browsing the internet. That's problably why I find it easier to talk to people now. The drug sort of pushes you to do it.


----------



## crossfadex (May 17, 2008)

i can tell its gonna start causing weight gain. i've gotten fatter after eating a medium cheese pizza. i'm deffinately hitting the gym tomorrow and attempting to cut back on soda.


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

Soda is awful for you. I used to eat alot of sugary snacks back when i was 15-17yrs old and it made me feel worse.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I like Paxil at 60mgs.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I took paxil once for about six months at 20mg back in 2003 and remember beeing a little happier and talkative/. i also remember the brain zaps I would get and got really nervous after stopping paxil.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

> I took paxil once for about six months at 20mg back in 2003 and remember beeing a little happier and talkative/. i also remember the brain zaps I would get and got really nervous after stopping paxil.


Had this electrical zaps too, but I quit Paxil cold turkey (not recommended). Lexapro I can always stop with out any ill effects.


----------



## guitarguy (Aug 12, 2008)

Noca said:


> I like Paxil at 60mgs.


found it hard on the sex drive at even 20, but by the time I got to 60, I had to drop it, I was in arelationship at that time too I think, not that I think would hve mattered. I can't remember, I think It might have helped a little, but obviously not enough for me to drop them cold turkey.


----------



## guitarguy (Aug 12, 2008)

Medline said:


> > I took paxil once for about six months at 20mg back in 2003 and remember beeing a little happier and talkative/. i also remember the brain zaps I would get and got really nervous after stopping paxil.
> 
> 
> Had this electrical zaps too, but I quit Paxil cold turkey (not recommended). Lexapro I can always stop with out any ill effects.


yeah now that you mention it, I remember that too, that was fuced, but I think I got that from a couple other drugs too, ssri's, can't remember which


----------



## Reachinghigher (Jul 12, 2008)

Paxil did not work for my condition.


----------



## jakejohnson007 (Jul 27, 2006)

Paxil helped me with SA to some extent. Here's an estimation of its effects on me:
SA: 25% reduced
Depression: 90% reduced

Paxil was GREAT for depression but only helped a bit for SA.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Hahaha.

But, no, I didn't have success with Paxil.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I have, other than the weight gain. My doc tried to tell me it's bogus, but when a person gains 30 lbs - while still running 20 miles a week - there's something to the drug! It does mess with the metabolism.


----------



## michaelyuan (Feb 11, 2004)

helps a little.


----------



## Judith (Sep 27, 2008)

I've been on Paxil for about 3 months now and I'm liking it so far. I'm going to ask for a higher dosage tomorrow though.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> I have, other than the weight gain. My doc tried to tell me it's bogus, but when a person gains 30 lbs - while still running 20 miles a week - there's something to the drug! It does mess with the metabolism.


We all believe you John, :yes :group


----------



## silvergyrl (Nov 4, 2008)

I've found that it helped for my minor anxieties, such as going to the store and some restaurants, but it's doing nothing to help with my major SA, which is university.

I told my doctor and she told me to take 20mg, so I did one night and I could not sleep. The next day I felt high, like I was floating around everywhere and way too giddy about things, along with nausea.


----------



## mram (Dec 5, 2008)

*just started*

I just started yesterday, i get pretty bad sa, especially when making eye contact and small talk at work, and talking to strangers/girls and making friends when i go out, usually end up hovering around alone. I also get extreme anxiety sometimes, got some xanax for that too. I really hope this helps calm me down and stops me from constantly thinkin all the time, i'll let you know.


----------



## crossfadex (May 17, 2008)

After months of being on Paxil, I found it did pretty much nothing for me. It gave me a little bit more energy, though, when it came to talking to people. Just a little. But it didn't do anything for my anxiety. It caused me to gain about 15 pounds and has caused loss of sex drive. Even at 60mg, however, I can still reach orgasm though.

I even tried to combo paxil with buspar and it made no difference

I have decided to get off of the drug and be put on prozac.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

I have been on Paxil about 6 weeks and I have had success with it. I am making more and more small triumphs daily. I am taking 40mg and I think just in this past week, I have received the full benefits from it. I am going to ask my pdoc to increase it to 60mg. I take it in the am and it wires me for the day but I get sleepy in the evening. I think I am sleeping a little big more than normal. I do get the brain shocks and it feels like bugs are crawling on my brain but overall I am very happy with this med.


----------



## aedelaossa (Sep 4, 2014)

*Paxil Rocks!*

I've been on 20mg of Paxil for about six months now and really like the stuff. No side effects so far. It's really calmed me down and got rid of my depression. I'm learning to play the piano and also spend time learning to draw. Can't say enough good things about Paxil.


----------

